# How Exactly?



## docquesting (Mar 7, 2006)

I know I have been given some list but now I need to know the exact elavation and direction for the below sat. I will hopefully be getting a friend to help do some things that I cant do today. 

Galaxy 3C	12047-H 20000	1280 1281 

Please understand that I am a total noob and dont know anything whatsoever what the above numbers mean. If someone could kindly take the time to post an explanation of each one I would appreciate it. Need to know the exact elevation and direction in degrees. Please dont post a link that is supposed to help me out becuase as I am a noob it wont.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

From the now-link-fixed How to Read These Lists (http://www.ftalist.com/howtoread.htm):

(12047-H 20000 represents) the transponder's Frequency, Polarity, and Signal Rate, "Freq Pol SR". The first number is the frequency, hyphenated with the polarity of vertical or horizontal. The last number is the signal rate. All numbers are close approximations; it's normal if your receiver sees them a tiny bit higher or lower.

(1280 1281 are) the Video Programming ID and Audio Programming ID numbers, "VPID APID". These designate the channel within a transponder's multiplex, or mux. These are the exact numbers for the channel, although sometimes secondary audio streams for a channel can have different APIDs.

None of this has anything to do with the elevation/azimuth. If you're in Atlanta, the elevation to Galaxy 3C is 49.2 degrees and the azimuth is 198.7 degrees. If you're not in Atlanta, get your latitude and longitude and plug them in here: http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/Satellite-Heading-Calculator.htm

You're really that interested in the Apostolic Oneness Network? If you see a web site address for them, please let me know.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.aontv.com/page/page/2362201.htm


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks Ray! I've added that link.


----------



## docquesting (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks guys as usual you have been extremly helpful and nice about my post. Cant say that for just anywhere.

As someone has already provided the link yes I am. Heh how did you know what channel I was wanting? I suppose by veiwing from a list that sat provides and guessing? 

When you say azimuth is 198.7 degrees does that mean East or West of South? I have seen that elsewhere but was totally lost on what it meant. Again please treat me like a total noob.  

I am just south of Augusta. Will that make any differance on the elevation settings you gave me from Alanta area or no?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Ray_Clum said:


> http://www.aontv.com/page/page/2362201.htm


You are freakin' kidding right? I am a Christian myself but not one of these wackos.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

dodge boy said:


> You are freakin' kidding right? I am a Christian myself but not one of these wackos.


I didn't look at the site, just provided the link...


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

docquesting said:


> Thanks guys as usual you have been extremly helpful and nice about my post. Cant say that for just anywhere.
> 
> As someone has already provided the link yes I am. Heh how did you know what channel I was wanting? I suppose by veiwing from a list that sat provides and guessing?
> 
> ...


Azimuth is the pointing (compass) angle from where you are. Pull out your compass, making sure not to get it too close to the dish (the metal can skew the result) and point the dish 18.7 degrees West of South.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Now, now, dodge, let's let everyone worship how they please. Particularly if they return that gesture of tolerance to the rest of us. 

Edit: I just noticed that you mentioned Augusta, so I used latitude 33.5 and longitude 82.0 to recompute the info. The azimuth is 202.7, elevation 48.6, skew 18.8.

Azimuth means precise direction. Due east is 90. South is 180. West is 270. You get the idea. So 202.7 is 20.7 degrees west of due south.

Now to measure that angle, you'll probably want to use a compass with degree marks. That's where it gets just a little tricky, because due north is not the same as magnetic north. Depending on where you are, you have to add or subtract your "magnetic declination" to convert the true azimuth to the compass's apparent direction.

Here's my new favorite site for computing magnetic declination: http://www.ngdc.noaa.gov/seg/geomag/jsp/struts/calcDeclination. Plugging in Zip Code 30901 (Augusta), I get about 5.7 degrees W. That means that if you want to point at true azimuth 202.7, your compass should be pointing to (202.7 + 5.7) or 208.4 degrees.

(Note to *other* readers of this thread: If you get a declination factor of degrees East, as you will anywhere west of the Mississippi River, you have to subtract the declination to get your apparent compass reading. For example, in Denver I have to subtract about 11 degrees.)


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

carload said:


> Now, now, dodge, let's let everyone worship how they please. Particularly if they return that gesture of tolerance to the rest of us.


Sorry


----------



## docquesting (Mar 7, 2006)

I always hated math. I cant even do it sometimes to figure up how much I am going to make. Please dont tell me I am going to need it for my entertainment as well. They really need to give kids such reasons in school now days instead of telling them what and how and not why. 

Sure hope my brain has the capacity for all of this. I do appreciate the above detailed information very much. Exactly what I am looking for. Especially becuase I am a noob.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Sorry you hate math. Determining whether I have a clear line of sight over a particular tall object has been my first use of trigonometry in decades. But since you're so far down south, with its high elevation angles, you've got a rule of thumb that should work for most satellites: If the object is farther away than it is tall, you're okay.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

dodge boy said:


> You are freakin' kidding right? I am a Christian myself but not one of these wackos.


Personal attacks on other members here are frowned upon, especially in satellite discussion areas. If a person is looking for a non hacking site or a non hacking programming option it is not up to you do criticize.


----------



## docquesting (Mar 7, 2006)

Me and a friend tried to get it right but with no luck. Probably not doing something quite right. Dunno what to do now. The meter didnt even seem to get a signal re make any noise. Guess Maybe I will try again 2mory. Any suggestions or feedback would be nice.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The ABSOLUTE most important thing to remember in aligning a dish is to make sure the pole is 100% PLUMB before proceeding further. Check the pole. If it is not plumb none of the angles that you set on the dish will be correct.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

carload said:


> Now to measure that angle, you'll probably want to use a compass with degree marks. That's where it gets just a little tricky, because due north is not the same as magnetic north. Depending on where you are, you have to add or subtract your "magnetic declination" to convert the true azimuth to the compass's apparent direction.
> 
> Here's my new favorite site for computing magnetic declination: http://www.ngdc.noaa.gov/seg/geomag/jsp/struts/calcDeclination. Plugging in Zip Code 30901 (Augusta), I get about 5.7 degrees W. That means that if you want to point at true azimuth 202.7, your compass should be pointing to (202.7 + 5.7) or 208.4 degrees.
> 
> (Note to *other* readers of this thread: If you get a declination factor of degrees East, as you will anywhere west of the Mississippi River, you have to subtract the declination to get your apparent compass reading. For example, in Denver I have to subtract about 11 degrees.)


Yup, forgot about magnetic declination... a definate pain in the rump if you're not familiar with it!


----------



## docquesting (Mar 7, 2006)

I suppose I got to figure this out somehow. Right now my brain is fried. Youd think it wouldnt be so hard to figure out and to do. 

One other thing dont I need to somehow program the satelite number or code into my receiver. I have a BEC and if someone could locate any manuals or how to on this one would be really great. It has some sats listed but not all I noticed.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Half a minute with Google looking for "BEC satellite receiver" gave me this result: http://www.roxsat.com/2000sysmenu.htm . Google is your friend.

My advice:

1) Make *sure* that the mast is perfectly plumb. Get out a level and check it.

2) Aim at a satellite that's already in the BEC's menu, using a frequency with a known active channel.

3) If the dish has an elevation indicator, set that to what it's expected to be for that satellite.

4) Move the dish sloooowly left for a while, then sloooowly right past the original aiming spot if necessay until you get indication of a signal. Then move the dish sloowly up and down to perfect the elevation. Then move the dish left and right again to perfect the azimuth. Then you're set.


----------

